# This Is Really Strange



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Apparently I have a "Rare" VIP211 HD receiver that Dish shipped me last week. I'll try to explain. I have "America's Top 250 Programing. Plus what was HD Gold until they changed it to HD250, which I pay $10.00 extra each month.

Last night I was watching The Outdoor Channel (396) upstairs on the 42" TV with the VIP211 receiver. Decided to see what was on The Sportsman Channel (395). I happen to hit the down channel button., there was WFN (394) channel. I don't subscribe to the WFN, but there it was. I watched it till bed time....about 11: pm.
This morning I was downstairs in the Den, and decided to see what was on WFN (394) channel. I don't have channel 394 downstairs on the VIP211K. I go back upstairs and check the VIP211, and there it is...The WFN channel.
So I've done some tabulation on what channels each receiver has. The 211 receiver..upstairs has what Dish lists as the...HD Platinum channels. All 19 of them. 
The VIP211K ..downstairs only has four of the nineteen Platinum channels...
344, 353, 364, 369. NOTE: The VIP211 upstairs also has the old HD Gold (now HD250) that I'm subscribed to, plus the HD Platinum channels

I would call Dish, but, I'm afraid things would get so mixed up I would be paying for HD250 and HD Platinum.

Keep in mind here, I'm connected to one Dish system. 
I've come here to get answers, because you men probably know about this than Dish would give.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

If you'd like me to check your account, feel free to PM me (I won't make any changes)


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Sent you a PM, Matt.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Are you somehow not eligible for Free HD for Life?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If both receivers are connected to the same satellite dishes... and both are active on your Dish account... then the likely culprit is that you are looking at a Favorites list that does not have those channels in it.

Make sure you look at "All channels" or "All HD" or whatever the equivalent menu selection is on the receiver that doesn't seem to be giving you all the channels.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Also check your channel locks on the 211k - if you have them locked out they won't even show up in the All Chan list.


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Sounds like somebody needs to run a check switch if they are missing channels downstairs otherwise I say they activated the new box on a different account.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

In my "Guide Format", under Channel Preferences: Shows HD & SD

Under Favorites Lists: Shows... All Channels

Under Locks: Shows...System Is Currently Unlocked.

I've run a Check Switch twice, and still nothing changes.


Matt, a member here sent me a PM that my account shows I'm subscribed to HD250, and somehow when they activated my VIP211, the CSR gave me the HD Platinum channels. Do nothing, he writes, they might catch it soon or later. But, that doesn't solve the matter I'm getting HD Platinum channels on the VIP211 and not the VIP211k.

I've notice my account, Dish has charged me "extra" a fee of $.95 for something. Maybe that is the new price for HD Platinum channels.


----------

